# Selaginella like plant ID



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Went to a local plant nursery today and found this while looking through he tropical section. I looks VERY similar to a Selaginella, but much much smaller.

Placed next to some Selaginella.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Neat. Dont know what it is. Looks alot like Selaginella. 
Can you get a closeup shot of it by itself?

Todd


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

My camera is a pos (no focus feature), but here the best shot i could take.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't know which species but it looks like a Selaginella to me. Look how the leaves meet the stem. Very Selaginella-like. Cool! Where'd it come from?


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Where it is, geographically? Or what nursery did I buy it from?

To answer both: I have no clue, and I got it from English Gardens.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

A guess would be S krausiana on the right and S krausiana 'Brownii' on the left.


----------

